# Speaker vibration in S mode



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I know this topic has popped up a few times.

Did anyone have any results getting it fixed.

It's really getting on my wick now, dash speakers vibrating engine noise like the speaker is full of sand :lol:

Car is in next month for disk painting so gonna give em another job too.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

If all else fails, you could get them to disable the fake engine sound, its like a bass speaker so its probably to blame


----------



## moneyman (Jul 7, 2011)

Mine has this. Comes in at 3000 rpm.
Car is going back to the dealers on 1st April so hope that's not a bad omen.
Don't think i want the engine sound disabled as I enjoy this. Hopefully they can come up with a solution.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine went in a few months ago, they took the entire dash out as could not get to the problem via engine which suggests it was the speaker, though they did not confirm this. The problem came back about a month ago after I had been driving on some crap road surfaces. It lingered for a while and then simply cleared up on its own. This suggests a loose something... Maybe I could get a job at an Audi dealership garage with that in-depth analysis.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

moneyman said:


> Mine has this. Comes in at 3000 rpm.
> Car is going back to the dealers on 1st April so hope that's not a bad omen.
> Don't think i want the engine sound disabled as I enjoy this. Hopefully they can come up with a solution.


Fake engine sound? Never heard of this, I assume its just on TTS?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

RussB said:


> Fake engine sound? Never heard of this, I assume its just on TTS?


Yeah, on the TTS it plays a synthesized engine note in to the cabin through the speakers to give you the sports car experience even though the actual engine and exhaust can't quite manage it.
Not sure if it's JUST a TTS thing but I know it IS a TTS thing.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

EvilTed said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> > Fake engine sound? Never heard of this, I assume its just on TTS?
> ...


Can anyone with a TDI confirm if the soundaktor is fitted?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

RussB said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > RussB said:
> ...


As far as I am aware, the synthesised engine noise is present on all models. It's supposed to adapt according to driving style and so it shouldn't ever be intrusive.

Leigh


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

The soundaktor in the TT is a separate component, the fake noise is not piped through the stereo as some manufacturers do.
So the thing can be unplugged or removed, this owner in the US unplugged his because it was causing a buzzing sound in the dash.

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3- ... e-2895139/

The buzzing is worse in Dynamic because that is when the soundakator is being driven more, i.e. more fake sound.

Disconnect example for a Golf:





Volume can also be set to 0% using VCDS (vag-com) essentially turning it off with no physical mods to the car required.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> The soundaktor in the TT is a separate component, the fake noise is not piped through the stereo as some manufacturers do.
> So the thing can be unplugged or removed, this owner in the US unplugged his because it was causing a buzzing sound in the dash.
> 
> http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3- ... e-2895139/
> ...


Very interesting, great to have your input on this. Mine is still behaving itself but definitely gets worse on poor Tarmac.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I set mine to 60% on my S3 but left the TT's alone as it sounded purposeful for a sports car


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I suggest that if you have a vibration, check in Audi and once solved, disconnect the sound actuator o adjust its volume with vag (see my thread)


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

My dealer's senior engineer has told me that the noise was not the soundaktor or any other technical problem, but at an issue with the mirror..! It's certainly not a problem anymore. So if you still have this, maybe ask them to have a fiddle with the mirror..

Car going in on Monday for some VC bug pest control, post-rain sloshing in the chassis and seat belts...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

try to check the plastic part at the bottom of the windscreen..that part is below the wipers' off position..mine is not perfectly against the glass but I also have to say, my noise was very light, sometime and only with low temperatures..


----------



## The Yeoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Make sure it's not a toll pass or anything else you might have attached to the front window. They almost pulled apart my dash before they noticed I had a toll pass attached to the windshield which ended up being the culprit.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> My dealer's senior engineer has told me that the noise was not the soundaktor or any other technical problem, but at an issue with the mirror..! It's certainly not a problem anymore. So if you still have this, maybe ask them to have a fiddle with the mirror..
> 
> Car going in on Monday for some VC bug pest control, post-rain sloshing in the chassis and seat belts...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yup mines the mirror too. If I clench It hard (oh err misses) it stops vibrating only to return 5 mins later. It's being replaced at the 1st service.


----------

